# 12L4 Advice



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Just putting together a new 12L4 Humor me what degree of suspension mount should I use for a new flat track with fresh ozite ? 0 ? 5 ? 10 ? degree's 

Thanks


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I like the 5's. Been using 'em since they came out.

Tim


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

5's it is I'll try anythign once 

Thanks


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

I run the 10's on mine.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

10's you meen the 10 inch thick bumper . just a question did you see how many things you HIT ?  What happen out there


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Freddie's Hobbi said:


> 10's you meen the 10 inch thick bumper . just a question did you see how many things you HIT ?  What happen out there


For some reason, there was A TON more bite on Sunday than when I practiced on Tues. It was pushing a little when I left Tues. night. Didn't run any practice Sun. morning, so I was caught unaware that I needed to change anything. I was expecting to go out & push a little, which would have been great. Instead, I hit the first turn & the car hooked so hard, I didn't know what hit me. The whole first race was a disaster as you saw. Finally got it managable in the main, back to pushing, after a drastic setup change. 

I'm not complaining, I know it was my fault for not running some practice laps. :hat: I won't be doing that again.


----------

